# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Gehoor en evenwicht - Artikel

## Agnes574

Gehoor en evenwicht: een kennismaking

Het oor is het zintuigorgaan voor geluidswaarneming. Het is de plaats waar geluid wordt opgevangen, voortgeleid en versterkt. In het oor worden geluidsgolven omgezet naar elektrische prikkels die naar de hersenen worden gevoerd waar de opgevangen geluidssignalen worden gehoord.

Een normaal gehoor is onontbeerlijk voor de ontwikkeling van communicatie door middel van spraak. 

Het oor is samen met het evenwichtssysteem gelegen in het hardste bot van het menselijke lichaam. Gehoor en evenwicht gaan dus hand in hand.


1. Gehoorsorgaan
Het oor bestaat uit drie delen:
*Het uitwendig oor met de oorschelp en de gehoorgang 
*Het middenoor met het trommelvlies en de gehoorbeentjes 
*Het binnenoor 

Het uitwendig oor vangt de geluidsgolven op en geleidt die naar het trommelvlies. De geluidsgolven botsen tegen het trommelvlies aan waardoor het trommelvlies begint te trillen.

Het middenoor is een met lucht gevulde holte waar zich de drie gehoorbeentjes bevinden: de hamer, het aambeeld en de stijgbeugel. Wanneer het trommelvlies door invallende geluidsgolven aan het trillen wordt gebracht, worden die trillingen doorgegeven naar de gehoorbeentjesketen. Het middenoor staat in voor het voortgeleiden van trillingen naar het binnenoor maar ook voor het versterken van het signaal. Via de buis van Eustachius wordt regelmatig verse lucht aangevoerd naar het oor. 

Het binnenoor bestaat uit het slakkenhuis en het evenwichtsorgaan van waaruit de gehoors- en evenwichtszenuw vertrekken naar de hersenen, waardoor we enerzijds spraak verstaan en anderzijds informatie krijgen over de evenwichtstoestand van het lichaam. 


2. Het evenwichtsorgaan 
De natuur heeft ons een systeem ter beschikking gesteld waardoor we in staat zijn ons te oriënteren in de ruimte. De belangrijkste functie is het bewaren van het evenwicht en de stabilisatie van de ogen wanneer we bewegen

Het evenwichtsorgaan bestaat uit drie loodrecht op elkaar staande kanalen (halfcirkelvormige booggangen) met daaronder 2 bolvormige uitstulpingen (sacculus en utriculus = otolietorganen).

De kanalen worden geprikkeld door draaiende bewegingen, denken we maar aan kermisattracties. De otolietorganen zijn gevoelig voor zwaartekrachtbewegingen en bewegingen van links naar rechts en van boven naar onder. Dit verklaart waarom astronauten die door het ontbreken van de zwaartekracht deze informatie niet meer doorkrijgen, niet goed meer weten wat onder en boven is.

Waarvoor dient het evenwichtsstelsel?
Het evenwichtscentrum in de hersenen vergaart informatie vanuit drie bronnen: de beide ogen, de lichaamsspieren en de evenwichtsorganen in het linker en rechter binnenoor. Via de ogen krijgen de hersenen een idee over hoe het lichaam zich situeert t.o.v. zijn omgeving. De spanning in de spieren geeft informatie over hoe het lichaam beweegt of in welke houding het staat. En de evenwichtsorganen registreren in drie dimensies elke beweging die het hoofd maakt. Deze drie informatiebronnen werken samen om te zorgen voor een stabiele blik en bewegen zonder te vallen. Indien er zich een probleem ter hoogte van het evenwichtsorgaan voordoet, kan er naast duizeligheid ook een slaande beweging van de ogen te zien zijn, nystagmus genaamd. Aangezien onderzoekers niet rechtstreeks het evenwichtsorgaan kunnen bestuderen, onderzoeken ze deze oogbewegingen. 

(bron: UZ Gent.be/een-en-al-oor.be)

----------


## Zeldenrust

Beste Agnes
Ik heb al ruim 8 jaar last van mijn evenwicht
Ze denken dat 1 evenwichtsorgaan stuk is
Heb jij wel eens gehoord van oefeningen of een cannelplugging
Ben benieuwd
Hartelijke groeten Ank Zeldenrust

----------

